# Comment créer un compte Hotmail dans Mail ?



## sion.elbaz (27 Juin 2006)

ceci n'est pas un message.
pour trouver le sujet qui me pr&#233;ocupe et que je mendie aupr&#232;s de ceux qui ont la r&#233;ponse se trouve Ici


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2006)

imcomprehensible et c'est pas ici


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2006)

mais si c'est compr&#233;hensible, tu vas voir qu'il va cr&#233;er une discussion ailleurs par la sainte-gr&#226;ce d'al&#232;m... 



edit : Niark !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

Pour les logiciels internet ... gna gna gna ... Forum internet !


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les logiciels internet ... gna gna gna ... Forum internet !



Excusez de vous déranger mais le forum Internet il possède un outil permettant de faire des recherches ??? 
:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Juin 2006)

sion.elbaz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous, je cherche désespérement à créer un forum (lancer une question sur le forum) et je ne me souviens plus comment on fait, pourriez-vous m'aider svp
> 
> ma question est la suivante comment installer hotamail (mon email hotmail) dans ma boite de réception Mail
> merci infiniment pour l'une ou l'autre réponse



Il n'est pas possible de mettre sa boite hotmail sur mail, même avec un plugin spécial, ça ne marche pas (ça marche que pour les comptes hotmail US).


----------



## Gregware73 (28 Juin 2006)

Salut, la question m'a beaucoup turlupin&#233;, et =>mais si dans mail &#231;a marche!!Enfin chez moi, alors deja il faut disposer d'un compte en hotmail.com et de httpmail qui est un plugin que l'on peut trouver gr&#226;ce a un moteur de recherche g&#233;ant=>google!   

Donc a mettre dans serveur de reception "hotmail.com", et si ton adresse c'est une en hotmail.fr tente toujours en mettant dans serveur de reception "hotmail.fr". Voila, dis nous si &#231;a marche.


----------



## utc (28 Juin 2006)

c'est possible en .com (anciens comptes) mais pas en .fr (nouveaux comptes)

Solution  : abandonner et souscrire gmail de Google très nettement supérieur .
Pratiquement pas de spam (hotmail = horrible à ce niveau  )  +  enregistrement automatique  du brouillon lorsque l'on crée un  message + copier et chater sur gmail (je n'ai pas testé mais ça me semble pratique plutôt que d'avoir à utiliser une autre application) + volume de la boite génial (2 Go) + présentation des photo en pièces jointes parfaitement claire et il est possible de le visualiser en grand sans avoir besoin de les télécharger + fonction recherche de messages dans la boite, très efficace + surement plein d'autres choses que j'ai oublié ou pas vu .
Bref l'essayer c'est l'adopter !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Juin 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible en .com (anciens comptes) mais pas en .fr (nouveaux comptes)




Exactement ce que je voulais dire en disant "ça marche qu'avec les comptes US" puisuq'ils sont en .com, mais j'avais oublié que les anciens compte français pouvaient ê^t^re aussi en .com. Bref, pour les .fr, ça ne marche pas !!


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2006)

Faux, ce ne sont pas les comptes en .com qui marchent, mais les comptes ayant une certaine durée (a moins que ca ne marche pas comme Outlook?)
Je possede deux comptes en .com, et seul le plus ancien marche. Pour le nouveau, Outlook dit 'le serveur a retourné que vous n'avez pas souscrit...'
Je n'ai pas essayé avec un compte .fr
Si quelqu'un a essayé avec un compte .com tres recent... qu'il fasse signe!
Autrement, le compte hotmail/msn peut servir a utiliser messenger...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Juin 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Faux, ce ne sont pas les comptes en .com qui marchent, mais les comptes ayant une certaine durée (a moins que ca ne marche pas comme Outlook?)
> Je possede deux comptes en .com, et seul le plus ancien marche. Pour le nouveau, Outlook dit 'le serveur a retourné que vous n'avez pas souscrit...'
> Je n'ai pas essayé avec un compte .fr
> Si quelqu'un a essayé avec un compte .com tres recent... qu'il fasse signe!
> Autrement, le compte hotmail/msn peut servir a utiliser messenger...




FAUX, il n'existe pas de compte hotmail en .com français très récents, tout les comptes français récents sont en .fr (depuis déjà plus de deux ans).


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

et macfreepop ?


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et macfreepop ?




C'est quoi ça ??


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102713&highlight=macfreepop

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116871&highlight=macfreepop


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102713&highlight=macfreepop
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116871&highlight=macfreepop



C'est pas très clair ces posts, et en fin de compte, il n'y a toujours pas de réponse clair, pour y arriver. Alors si tu voulais nous faire un tutorial pour y arriver, ça serait simpa de ta part !! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

En gros ceux du forum chez qui hhtpmail-plugin marchent utilisent macfreepop's avec succ&#232;s

http://www.freepops.org/fr/tutorial/index.shtml

http://www.freepops.org/fr/files/html-manual/


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2006)

sinon il y a un forum ( d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233;... dans les sujets sur cette question; c'est pour ceux qui sont irr&#233;m&#233;diablement imperm&#233;ables &#224; la recherche sur  Macg ou autres sites)

forums multilingues freepops


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> FAUX, il n'existe pas de compte hotmail en .com français très récents, tout les comptes français récents sont en .fr (depuis déjà plus de deux ans).



Arf, le .com... un fois que tu as la boite, tu changes ta langue, donc, ce n'est pas un probleme. Ce que je voulais dire par la, c'est qu'il faut une certaine durée de vie du compte pour que celui ci soit syncronisable.


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Juin 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Arf, le .com... un fois que tu as la boite, tu changes ta langue, donc, ce n'est pas un probleme. Ce que je voulais dire par la, c'est qu'il faut une certaine durée de vie du compte pour que celui ci soit syncronisable.




OK, compris !!


----------



## Yaoting (30 Juin 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas possible de mettre sa boite hotmail sur mail, même avec un plugin spécial, ça ne marche pas (ça marche que pour les comptes hotmail US).



Erreur, j'ai une adresse hotmail.fr et j'ai réussi à trouver comment faire pour récupérer mon courrier hotmail dans Mail avec le programme MacFreePOPs 1.6

En fait il fait une boucle locale et ce charge lui même d'hotmail: 

Ex: Je suis sous Free, donc les infos à renseigner en créant un compte POP sont:
POP: 127.0.0.2
SMTP: smtp.free.fr

C'est aussi simple que ça, tu lance MacFreePOPs en même temps que mail et il s'occupe de tout !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

C'est salaud d'enfoncer le clou comme &#231;a


----------



## qsdfg (18 Novembre 2006)

La sécurité est mauvaise, il faut fournir son mot de passe messagerie qui sera gardé par macfreepops d'une manière *confidentielle ?*






*Rien de sûr !* :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2006)

parce que tu crois que le protocole POP est s&#233;curis&#233; toi ?? oui, chez gmail


----------

